# SD 70 MAC DISPLAY



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

I want to make a display using the sd70 mac, how can i get the lights to work without track power? batteries? can you guys help me out


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

either batteries or a wall unit transformer rated at your light bulbs voltage or slightly less for longer bulb life. Wire the lights to a hidden jack and plug in the transformer. Of course isolate the motor leads. 

Hope this helps. 
John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Is the loco going to be sitting on a piece of track in your display? If so,you could wire a battery or some other power supply to the display tack and just turn off the motor,smoke and sound switches on the loco,just leaving the light switch on.


----------



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

yes paul. the engine will be on the track. what size battery can i use? and I want to remove the two crew members from the cab, how hard will that be?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It has a motor on/off switch?

I'd hook an old toy power pack to the rail, turn off the motor switch and turn up the power till the lights are lit nicely.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby,
They have motor,smoke,lights and sound switches.


----------



## mike c (May 15, 2010)

thanks guys for the imfo. i have one on order but its not here yet. one more thing. does the engines diesel smoke work out of the box or is that an add on? mike cole.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It comes with the loco, although you have to buy the smoke fluid separately. 

Regards, Greg


----------

